# Newbie here



## tsf (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm new to this forum, but not new to forums. I've been dedicated to another forum for 7 years, but the last few years it's gotten cliquey and I get more emails and IMs then posts due to people fearing being ridiculed for their Opinions. I'm open to opinions good and bad, but I don't like name calling. I'm easily ridiculed because I'm open, honest and I don't hide much. I don't always make all the best decisions, but I do what’s best for me and my family. I'm hoping to find some good discussions and opinions here on vast array of things.

I’m from Southern TN, we have more horses than we need. I used to be a very good rider but over the years weight and less ride time has taken me back to feeling like a beginner. I’m divorced but still together with my ex-husband; we have a wonderful spoiled 1 year old little girl. My mom and Aunt have a 40 acre farm where we have horses, donkeys, goats, chickens, cats, dogs, and what ever else just shows up. Lol. I own a house that backs up to one of the pastures. The farm keeps us very busy and my aunt and I work full time. I love all animals and I learn something new every single day with these horses. My husband (I still call him that even tho we are divorced) and I break most of our horses. We are hoping to do more showing next year. We have all kinds of breeds from Drafts, TBs, Walking horses, Arabians, American Warmbloods, QHs, etc.
Thanks for reading I hope to learn a few things here.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome tsf I hope you like it here. We're a pretty good bunch most of the time :wink:


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

A very warm welcome and wow, after reading all that speech, it made me drowsy!  haha...

Sorry....

Hope you enjoy your stay here and I am sure you'll not only learn quite allot of things here you'll teach them too. 

Any issues, queries, suggestions, advises and whole lot, just throw at us and I am sure someone will catch it and throw an answer back at you. 

Regards


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

hi welcome to the hf!!!! hope you enjoy it here!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Another southerner!

Welcome to the HF! We're a pretty good bunch here


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WElcome to the HF~!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------

